# Video "Dealership Spreads Anti-Tesla Lies"



## Curt Renz

Sam Alexander - 3 hours ago:


----------



## Garlan Garner

Curt Renz said:


> Sam Alexander - 3 hours ago:


Thats a shame.

There should be a penalty for all of those lies.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Sad.
Guess I'm not gonna buy a Nissan from *that* dealer then.


----------



## msjulie

Lies and deception being used because facts don't support their antiquated ICE products


----------



## Needsdecaf

I couldn't get past him calling it the "Mur-ain-oh" every 30 seconds. 

Oh, the FUD's pretty amusing, and not all that surprising either.


----------

